# Broadleaf Weeds



## KRT (Jun 15, 2019)

Do any of y’all kno of or use a herbicide to control broadleaf weeds in grass hay other than 2,4,D something that is not a drifter or will not volitalize


----------



## weedman (Jul 12, 2019)

What grass are you putting it on and what specific broadleaf weeds are you targeting?


----------



## KRT (Jun 15, 2019)

It is in orchard grass, one place has common ragweed, and a different farm has Carolina horsenettle, has briars on it


----------



## swall01 (Jun 10, 2018)

Banvel would do it but there is drift & volatilizing risk. About the only other way to get horsenettle is something like Milestone, GrazonNext HL & Surmount but then you are into time restrictions.


----------



## Chase72 (Nov 12, 2017)

Grazon works great


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

grazon absolutely smokes horsenettle and gets mares tail as well. If you don't need to worry about off site sales, that would be my choice.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

Grazing next is really good but it has 24d in it.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Not saying there is no issue with drift, but I have never heard of an issue with drift or revolitization in Grazon, Grazon Next or the new and improved Duracor


----------

